# Delete multiple Series Links



## bert_69 (Mar 29, 2017)

any of you lovely people know if there is a way to either

a) automatically delete a series link once the series has finished (cant actually believe this isnt a default feature )

b) remove multiple series links with the clear button........... ie mark them and remove ??

thanks

"frustrated from south glos." :grimacing:


----------



## OLD BOY (Apr 7, 2017)

bert_69 said:


> any of you lovely people know if there is a way to either
> 
> a) automatically delete a series link once the series has finished (cant actually believe this isnt a default feature )
> 
> ...


Removal of a series link automatically when the series has been viewed would not be helpful to most, I think, because then the Tivo wouldn't be able to pick up automatically any new series that came up in the future. Why would you not want it to do this, assuming you were enjoying that whole series you sat through?

It is fairly straight forward to press 'clear' against each series listed in 'My Shows' and I would suggest that there can't be a great need to clear multiple series links at the same time. This must indicate that someone in your household 'record binges' on a regular basis! However you can clear ALL the recordings on your box through the settings option.


----------



## talkbop (Apr 12, 2017)

Delete multiple series links... Think you may be able to do this on the web interface.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD BOY (Apr 7, 2017)

OLD BOY said:


> Removal of a series link automatically when the series has been viewed would not be helpful to most, I think, because then the Tivo wouldn't be able to pick up automatically any new series that came up in the future. Why would you not want it to do this, assuming you were enjoying that whole series you sat through?
> 
> It is fairly straight forward to press 'clear' against each series listed in 'My Shows' and I would suggest that there can't be a great need to clear multiple series links at the same time. This must indicate that someone in your household 'record binges' on a regular basis! However you can clear ALL the recordings on your box through the settings option.





talkbop said:


> Delete multiple series links... Think you may be able to do this on the web interface.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 How exactly would you do that, talkbop?


----------



## talkbop (Apr 12, 2017)

Apologies it is not in the web interface, but rather in the app (Android at least). 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

